# Trumbull, CT - Jeep Parts



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Rubicon rims and tires 255/75/17 about 10-15k tread left $300
4 bilstien shocks $100
Wheel spacers to fit 97-06 wrangler and others $75
Open to reasonable offers


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Which model Rubicon? TJ or JK for the wheels?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Believe they were on a JK but with the wheel spacers they fit my TJ. 17" 255/75/17


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Wheel spacers are sold.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Tires and rims are sold.


----------

